# Where do they come from?



## railroadron (Mar 11, 2012)

As much as I love riding alone and having the sense of self preservation and security..somehow the thought of companionship and conversation to break the monotony of constant squeal and grind of steel against steel is often very inviting if not welcomed. I was excited to see a pack of what i thought might be decent folks catching out..preparing themselves to catch the only decent ride on the a southbound out of Portland ..an open box..quite rare on southbounds. I held out my hand to help them aboard as we were on the fly..1...2...3 they were on. At first everything was ok..say the first 100 miles they were on their P's and Q's minding themselves..rarely venturing to the door to peer out at the scenery. Now there s nothing wrong with watching the scenery but in my opinion..in doing so, you should be a bit reserved and try to look ahead and spot possible trouble such as rail workers who often time report your presense on a train. If I see them..I ll stand back away from the door and roll by hopefully unnoticed and i expect whoever I m with to feel the same way about it..Am I wrong? Not these kids...they sat in the doorway with legs out waving to everyone at crossing like they were on a freaking circus train. If my dumbass didnt sleep through Eugene I would ve gotten as far away as i could from them..Come on Roseville!!!! Oh but it gets worse! North of Marysville we pulled into the hole..I didnt see them gathering rocks and piling them up in the doorway. Actually I was Reading and very into the book..my bad. These freaking idiots were throwing Rocks at people..cars and what not creating a bad situation.. The train stopped in Wheatland and we were thrown off. Luckily I didn t go to jail and that was due to an unpresent ..as least thats what the cop told me..it would ve been up to him if he wanted to press a tresspass charge. These kids were runaways and taken into custody. I had to hitchhike into Roseville..something I hate! Hitchhiking! Now I remember why i prefer to ride alone!


----------



## laughingisharder (Mar 11, 2012)

I fucking hate riding alone


----------



## dylann (Mar 11, 2012)

riding alone sounds better than riding with those clowns. sorry for stupid kids ruining your trip. hope it gets better from here


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 11, 2012)

theres that fuckin turtle again


----------



## wizehop (Mar 11, 2012)

Fuck dude shity deal. I recently started riding alone more often, in ways I like it. If only there was a way to deal with little punks like that


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 11, 2012)

am i the only one who sees this turtle?


----------



## BCstranger (Mar 11, 2012)

my van broke down in roseville last year i didnt know there was a yard there. evert rolled through dunsmere?


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 12, 2012)

Ive heard of quite a few people getting pulled off in Wheatland. Always a good idea to check in front of and behind you before standing in the doorway of a boxcar.


----------



## train in vain (Mar 12, 2012)

ive only got on a train with someone i didnt know a few times. first time was pretty much this same kind of shit. one of them had never been on a train and wanted to stand up and look around the whole time (we were on a 48 heading east out of colton) as soon as the train started rolling. i woke up to a cop kicking me off. they went to fly a sign or some bullshit and never came back. i wasnt too sad about that.
rode the rest of the way to san anto with no problems alone


----------



## dolittle (Mar 12, 2012)

Turtle, what turtle??


----------



## 3knd (Mar 12, 2012)

Shit son, That's lame D:


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2012)

turrr...tle


----------



## uncivilize (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think I would ever allow myself to be outnumbered by total strangers in a big metal box rolling down the rails at 50mph, no matter how cool they seemed. The only time I did that was actually a good time, but their carelessness got us pulled off (I anticipated what was happening and bailed before the cops got to our car, they weren't as quick thinking) Did you try to school them at all? Why didn't you switch rides, or better yet, make them find one? When the waving started, I would've tried to school them a little, if they were obnoxious punks that didn't listen, I'd move rides, or make them. But once the rock throwing started, it would take all the restraint in the world to keep me from giving one of them a boot to the back, no matter how fast we were rolling, then I'd make the rest stand with their noses in the corner for the rest of the trip, if they're lucky. Kids need to learn, and I try to be a nice understanding hippyish type person alot of the time, but damn, sometimes nothing can pierce thick stupidity but strong action.


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Mar 13, 2012)

laughingisharder said:


> I fucking hate riding alone


me too but fuck a bunch of punk asses


----------



## Jawline (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't mind riding alone, but what I really hate is waiting alone. It's cool to hang out with a buncha random people and drink or talk, or whatever you think is fun, but once your train comes in you split ways. That's my rule atleast.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 13, 2012)

Throwing stones?! That is just idiotic behavior. Sounds like a bunch of kids with no common sense.
I don't even hop trains and I think that is stupid behavior. I'm actually considering hopping a train for the first time this
Summer to head North. I'm planning to meetup with some friends up in New England come August, I was considering
a train to get up there but I don't know the ins and outs of riding trains, was considering finding someone who knew the
ropes and didn't mind a newbie who's a quick learner and stays low profile, tagging along.
But then I read stuff about fuck heads like these kids and think "I should stick to what I know and am good at... hitching rides."


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 15, 2012)

i choose to be alone, for the most part being out and about is difficult with other people unless you really know them and even then its just a pain in the ass most of the time. ive travelled alot by myself but the times i have gone with someone else it just seems they drag me down and make stupid decisions, not to say they arent cool people just wouldnt want to travel with them thats my own deal.


----------



## Driftwhistler (Mar 21, 2012)

They weren't throwing rocks, they were throwing turtles..


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 21, 2012)

If it were to happen to me and they didn't take a hint, I'd be inclined to step away and get on a later train...alone.

If I stayed on the train and they continued to cause trouble, I'd begin to entertain thoughts of having a wall-to-wall conversation with them and I'd rather not feel that way. At least you didn't get hauled off.

We are all born oogles: pooping, peeing, dangling feet out of the boxcar and causing trouble everywhere.
Eventually, when the right conditions are present, we slowly shed our oogley habits and become responsible adults.


----------

